# [Commission] Space Wolves (the second)



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, after a little hiatus from Heresy Online I'm back with yet another Space Wolves army. This time things are a little more colourful. It's a rather large army and more vehicle-heavy than the one I did in late 2010.

So much for the introduction and we go on to the pictures!


Wolf Guard:










A few Grey Hunters:




























...and the first two squads of Long Fangs:

Long Fangs 1:









Long Fangs 2:










Next up will be 10 Wolf Scouts, after that it's probably a few more Grey Hunters (just a few with other assault weapons as well as maybe wolf banners for all the squads) and some more Wolf Guard in power armour. Then we go on to do the first few vehicles and then it's time for Wolf Guard terminators!

I hope you like the pictures so far. C&C welcome as always. Also make sure to have a look at Battle Brush Studios on Facebook!

See you soon!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Those look amazing! Nice job :wink:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Super job once again Sigur! You most be drying up peoples wallets left and right =P


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@DestroyerHive: Thanks! 

@Disciple_of_Ezekiel: Well, I'm trying to. 


In the meantime, there's a little update on the Wolf Scouts:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Wolf Scouts finished:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a fist WIP of what's to come next:










Five more Long Fangs with Missile Launchers and three Grey Hunters with Meltaguns.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Those will surely turn into a Beaut!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys!

I know, it's been a while and I've been out of the whole forums thing for a little bit so I can focus on the projects at hand but now I'm back and the Space Wolves army is finished. I really enjoy seeing how they turned out and they just look fantastic. 

I started a thread with tons of pictures of the whole army, so if you're interested, just have a look here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1061078#post1061078

Feel free to leave any kind of comment. Feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure how I missed these but those are some nice Wolves there Sigur! Love the weathering and battle damage!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks very much! 

Alright, seems like I missed putting up some updates on these guys. Just to bring you up to speed on what happened between the latter half of 2011 and 2015 (yup, I painted quite a lot of stuff for this long-standing client  ):












































































































...doing their classic Three Stooges routine...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Those were some rather inspired conversions for Thunderwolf Cavalry. Note how they were done shortly before the release of the GW plastic minis (bad timing :/ )









(also note the yellow snow. I couldn't resist.  )






















































A few game pix (those Salamanders I painted as well):


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

...jumping ahead to now!

WIP on a bunch of wolves (fenrisian and thunder-):










..and two fliers:









Hope you like the minis (and paintjobs.  )! C&C highly welcome as always.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Your work as always is excellent. 

I particularly like the weathering on the more recent models. On the earlier models some of the weathering was very contrasty.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautifully painted. I always enjoy looking through your work.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Kreuger: Thanks very much. Naturally the battle damage is a bit different on ground vehicles and 40k models require everything to be ramped up to extreeeeeeeeme levels, because that's what they're propotioned like too, but yeah, I think all the historical modelling is seeping over into my fantasy stuff too in recent years. But I owuld like to make clear that 40k stuff is all about contrast of course. 
@SonofVulkan: Thanks muchly, Sir!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the wolfies :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

SW fliers finished!

Stormwolf:


































































Stormfang:

























































Well, as I said before - painting Space Wolves again is pretty cool.  Just painting away, knowing what I do and so on. I mean there are silly amounts of stuff on those to paint, I overdetailled the cockpits given you barely see the pilots and all the screens and buttons and so on, but oh well. Better do it properly and it takes a bit longer (pretty much one day in this case really. Grumble, grumble.)

But they look nice, I'm somewhat proud of the results and I hope that they'll look great along with their pals.




edit: 
By the way, what should I do next? The Sicaran, Bjorn the Fell-Handed, Logan Grimnar on his wolf sleigh, finish the thunder wolf riders, or some terminators/characters (including Ulrik the Slayer)?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bjorn! :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely Wolves!! Big fan of your work


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Nice call.  Funnily enough, I asked on three different forums and the suggestions were wildly different. In the end Stormrider and the rest of the Thunderwold cavalry won out. 
@LokiDeathclaw: Thanks very much!











Logan I started a bit on as well.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally finished, that Logan Grimnar. The base still needs doing of course, but I'll do those in the end on all the minis. 










Hope you like him!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a quick update on the characters/thunderwolf cav including a shoddy picture.  










Sorry about the quality, hope you can see anything.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hooooooooookay, I forgot about this brilliant Space Wolves trait that the last 10% of the painting takes up 90% of the time. But I got at least a few things pretty much finished now.





























...and these two here I'll try to finish tomorrow:










Sorry for the crappy pictures. I'll take proper ones once the bases are done too. (and yes, that one Wolf rider dude's boltgun barrel will be drilled out then as well  )

Tonight's gaming was postponed until tomorrow. We'll give Nuts! (2nd edition) by Two Hour Wargames a try. Pretty pumped for that. I wanted to give this game a go for quite a while now. A few months ago I did a solo test game of Nuts! and it's just worth a try because it's so different to anything and models the fact that your guys on the battlefield very often won't do what you want them to (a very important fact which can not be emphasized enough, especially in skirmish gaming) oh so well.

I also got a pretty big parcel on the way which might arrive tomorrow. Would be great to get that before the weekend. Can't beat toys in time for the weekend.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The red on that axe..... :shok:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work, Sigur. I particularly love the banners. Those highlights are great.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Yeah, came out rather striking, didn't it. 
@venomlust: Thanks very much!


Okay, the venerable Dread is finished now (bar for the snow on the base of course):





































Slightly dodgy picture quality. The final proper ones will follow once the base is all done. Hope you like the guy!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's another picture of the dread with the axe "in hand". Hope it stands the test of a different angle and background. 










..and a big tank! pew pew pew! It's the first Sicaran I'm painting. 









Hope you like'em, fellas, C&C welcome!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whilst your paintjob is excellent as always, I still think that big axe on a Dreadnought looks fucking laughable...... :laugh:

Still really like the Sicaran model though :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Well, don't get me started on some design choices of recent Space Wolves models. But I gotta say that you like'em better once you paint them. 


Sicaran finished!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> But I gotta say that you like'em better once you paint them.


Fair play :good:


I really need to get my arse in gear. I've got a 500pt 40k league coming up :laugh:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: What army are you bringing?



Ulrik! Almost done.









Great to finally paint this sculpt. classic, supergood. I actually got one of those lying around in some box I got in a trade a few years ago, but probably will never get to paint him for myself.


So my favourite podcast (the only one I listen to regularly really), and thus the bestest around, Meeples&Miniatures, recently had its 150th episode. It was a "listeners ask questions" kind of thing. Very entertaining, great stuff. And I get mentioned by name.  Here's a link to the episode: https://meeples.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/meeples-miniatures-episode-150-live-q-a/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Always loved that Ulrik figure :good:



I'm taking CSM


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Amazing work as always, really like the stand out but still refined style to them.


----------

